# Favorite Small Stadium (- 20,000)



## Zaro

Quite a few people note the title - the best small football stadiums. So, please, do not post all of them in a post, but try to stick to the best ones only. 

To me, smaller grounds have much more atmosphere. They are not so commercial as the new giants, which look like malls where, occasionally, there could be some football played. 

I personally like the Dutch ones - neat and having character. The new ground lack character, they're so similar. 

Here are mine less known favourites: 

Saturn, Russia - 18500


















Salzburg, Austria - 18682


















Talinn - 8700


















Szusza Ferenc Stadion, Budapest - 13501



























Stadion Miejski, Kielce - 14600


----------



## patroeski

@ Doveling

I didn't say it' impossible to find stadiums as ugly as FC Eindhoven. Certainly not if you go searching in the lower ligues. Just don't post them in this forum!


----------



## erbse

A nice football stadium in my region (Rostock / Mecklenburg-Western Pommerania in East-Germany); 20'000 seats 










Next to it: The old stadium























































































































So, I think that were enough pics, weren't they? :lol:


----------



## Martuh

Personally, one of my favourite small stadiums is De Koel, the stadium of VVV-Venlo. It has 6,000 seats.









Over here, it seems ordinary small, right?

But check this:
















A bit extraordinary but certainly beautiful!


----------



## yure323

Future stadium of DC United ( 24.000 ), I know it's more than 20k, but not by much


----------



## patroeski

Here is another picture of the Stade Luis II. Especially the outside of the stadium is nice I think.


----------



## TooFar

Hindmarsh Stadium. Adelaide, Australia. 16,000 All seater.


----------



## Adrokvs

Estadio Sanchez Menor
UD Puertollano (Spain)
6.500 aprox.

At May 2007, starts de construction of "Nuevo Cerrú" Stadium, with 10.000 seats. The next month, it's show the renders of new stadium. UD Puertollano plays in spanish 2ª Division "B", group I, and actually is 2nd classified.


----------



## ØlandDK

mlm said:


> I quite like our little stadium here in Herning, DK. A bit ordinary, but still nice. It's called SAS Arena, and it has a capacity of just 11.809 (7.409 seats), but that's okay for a town this size. It's was built in 2003-2004 and the price was some 11,5 million €. A few of my photos:


You got any pictures from the stadiums main entrance? 
Let's hope FCM (or OB) will win the danish championsship this year


----------



## nyrmetros

That Vancouver looks great !


----------



## alexandros1984

patroeski said:


> Here is another picture of the Stade Luis II. Especially the outside of the stadium is nice I think.


love this stadium !!


----------



## th0m

erbsenzaehler said:


> A nice football stadium in my region (Rostock / Mecklenburg-Western Pommerania in East-Germany); 20'000 seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I think that were enough pics, weren't they? :lol:


Did they re-use the lighting setup? They look eerily similar.'

Also, for the love of god, stop posting all those crap Dutch and Belgian 2nd league stadiums. They're shit.


----------



## mlm

Oelanddk said:


> You got any pictures from the stadiums main entrance?


Haven't got any of my own, but there are few few at the beginning of this site: Gallery


----------



## SouthBank

Well I'm maybe a bit biased seeing as this is my club, but it fits the criteria (just)...

The Den, London - Capacity 20,000
Home of Millwall F.C. (currently sitting 19th in England's third tier hno: ):



















Also some of the smaller MLS stadiums in the states are looking quite smart, such as Toyota Park (20,000) in Chicago:











Bit if I'm honest, Monaco's Stade Louis II is probably still the best sub-20,000 stadium that I know of, even with the athletics track:


----------



## ØlandDK

mlm said:


> Haven't got any of my own, but there are few few at the beginning of this site: Gallery


Thank you very much - really love this stadium!


----------



## Benjuk

SouthBank said:


> Well I'm maybe a bit biased seeing as this is my club, but it fits the criteria (just)...
> 
> The Den, London - Capacity 20,000
> Home of Millwall F.C. (currently sitting 19th in England's third tier hno: ):


I remember Danny Baker complaining once that the New Den had started to fall apart after 3 or 4 years because the builders had used cheap materials... Is that true?

Nice little ground. Back in the heady days of Championship Manager (version 2 I think), I had a lovely picture of the ground that I had amended to fill in the corners. Looked very nice. At that point I had a bit of a soft spot for Millwall (took them to 2nd in the Premiership too). I've grown out of it now though, and hate them like the rest of the world. I think Denis Wise had something to do with it, and Mark McGhee.


----------



## AfricanWarrior

Houphouet Boigny Stadium, Abidjan – Ivory Coast


----------



## NavyBlue

There aint many major stadiums in Australia that are sub 20k but here's a few around the mark...

Parramatta Stadium - (western) Sydney - 20,000


















Central Coast Stadium - Gosford - 20,000


















Hindmarsh Stadium - Adelaide - 16,500


----------



## ||-GOB-||

Don't hotlink from austadiums, use an imagehost.


----------



## NeilF

SouthBank said:


> Well I'm maybe a bit biased seeing as this is my club, but it fits the criteria (just)...
> 
> The Den, London - Capacity 20,000
> Home of Millwall F.C. (currently sitting 19th in England's third tier hno: ):


I always thought that something like The Den is what the IFA should have tried / be trying to do with Windsor Park. It's a simple design, doesn't require a lot of space and is about the right capacity.

I've always liked The Den for some reason. Just seems devoid of the superfluity of many other stadia, while still looking reasonably modern.


----------



## Uncle Ben

No offence, but most of these stadiums are between crap and OK. Not one stadium here that you'd say "yeah that's nice". But there's gotta be one. I can't think of any 20k< ones but something like this is a quality stadium although it's 25k or so:










Sorry but it has to be said, these stadiums are crap. hno:


----------



## Uncle Ben

Sorry about the size, hope you like using your scroll button. :lol:


----------



## skaP187

I think a mod should give you a yellow card for busting the law, you gangster!!! 
But I think you should look better there are defuantly some good stadiums in the list, even better then the one you put in (ugly roof...) but that's a matter of taste I guess


----------



## Uncle Ben

skaP187 said:


> I think a mod should give you a yellow card for busting the law, you gangster!!!
> But I think you should look better there are defuantly some good stadiums in the list, even better then the one you put in (ugly roof...) but that's a matter of taste I guess


Well no, I really think all these stadiums are OK at best and most are crap.... Mind you I only like a few grounds: Bernabeu (this is A+++++ love this one), Ibrox, Nou Camp, New Wembley, San Siro, Dragao in Porto, the Munich ground and that's about it. Don't care for Emirates or most of the new stadiums in Germany. Old Trafford looks like crap with those corners. I'm fussy, so sue me!

As for the Reebok, the roof is great! That's what makes the ground.
:cheers:


----------



## Wezza

^^
Pity the inside lets Reebok Stadium down though!


----------



## Plumber73

NeilF said:


> I always thought that something like The Den is what the IFA should have tried / be trying to do with Windsor Park. It's a simple design, doesn't require a lot of space and is about the right capacity.
> 
> I've always liked The Den for some reason. Just seems devoid of the superfluity of many other stadia, while still looking reasonably modern.


Almost sounds like you are talking about this Den...



Joking of course. Would have been something to see a game in something like this back in the day.


----------



## spud

uncle ben is right...theres a hell of alot of shyte being posted uphno: but i'll have to pull uncle ben up on the reebok........it's well over the 20,000 capacity limit


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants

forgot about the Old Den,was there ever a more frightening place to visit?


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si

Euroborg Stadium , Groningen NL
20.000


----------



## spud

thats more like it:banana:


----------



## Canadian Chocho

This one's a bit big:

Estadio Jose Zorrilla


----------



## IcyUrmel

erbsenzaehler said:


> A nice football stadium in my region (Rostock / Mecklenburg-Western Pommerania in East-Germany); 20'000 seats


*Rostock*, dear Erbsenzähler, is a tricky cheat. Yes, it has 20.000 seats (21.000 to be precise), but in addition some 8.000 standing places, what makes it unsuitable to our ranking. Good try anyway!



erbsenzaehler said:


> Next to it: The old stadium


What is not correct, the old stadium was replaced by the new one (that's why the flood light could be used again). The football ground with the athletic tracks is just a training site.




Zaro said:


> Quite a few people note the title - the best small football stadiums. So, please, do not post all of them in a post, but try to stick to the best ones only.
> 
> Talinn - 8700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stadion Miejski, Kielce - 14600


Good answer (much shit indeed in this thread), some excellent choices!



*Vancouver*: IMHO not steep enough, especially smaller people sitting in one of the lower seats should have problems to look over their foremans head and therefore have a quite poor view onto the pitch (the same problem with the Emirates, btw.)



Doveling said:


> Molde, Norway
> 11.200


One of my absolute favourites, too!

Beautiful situation just between fjord and mountains:









Nice also the inside, two tiers for 11.200 spectators...










*Dutch Stadia:* Some are great, like Kerkrade or Alkmaar, but most of the older ones look quite poor and would be outscored by most more actual stadia of their size, like

*Stavanger*









or
*Viborg*


----------



## Wengisco

The new MK dons stadium


----------



## patroeski

Mk Dons = 30000 :nono:


----------



## Wengisco

patroeski said:


> Mk Dons = 30000 :nono:


Sorry, I didnt know that


----------



## canarywondergod

the MK Dons stadium is only going to be 23,000 not 30,000. It has the ability to expand to 30,000 and become a UEFA 4* stadium


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si

IcyUrmel said:


> *Dutch Stadia:* Some are great, like Kerkrade or Alkmaar, but most of the older ones look quite poor and would be outscored by most more actual stadia of their size


I am sure you don't know too much about Dutch stadiums
All stadiums here are not much older than 10 years.or at least rebuild in the last 10 years, excpet The Hague,which has a stadium U/C right now.


----------



## [email protected]

EyOne said:


> Stade de la licorne - Amiens - France (11 875 p.)


Future stadium of Grenoble (20,000) by the same designers...














































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392406


----------



## [email protected]

Stade Charlety (20,000) in Paris


















The new stadium Auguste Delaune (22,000) under construction in Reims:


















Stade Bonal (20,000) in Sochaux:


























Stade Marcel Picot (20,000) in Nancy:


----------



## Fanatic74

SouthBank said:


> Well I'm maybe a bit biased seeing as this is my club, but it fits the criteria (just)...
> 
> The Den, London - Capacity 20,000
> Home of Millwall F.C. (currently sitting 19th in England's third tier hno: ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit if I'm honest, Monaco's Stade Louis II is probably still the best sub-20,000 stadium that I know of, even with the athletics track:


No one like us we don't care, we are Millwall, super Millwall, we are Millwall from the DEN :cheers: 
I like the New Den,but I loved the (old) DEN!

I like the Louis II,but I hate the athletic rings in a football stadium


----------



## Fanatic74

Plumber73 said:


> Almost sounds like you are talking about this Den...
> 
> 
> 
> Joking of course. Would have been something to see a game in something like this back in the day.



this is FOOTBALL :cheers:


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Love Monaco, walked around that little seaside township a few years back and was stunned to stumble across the football stadium on the western flank of the pink palace. Interestingly the whole town/nation is probably smaller than my suburb here in Oz. Very sleepy place.

Anyway the stadium has an indoor swimming pool up the eastern end of the ground, gym etc.. A real "community" ediface for the millionaires who lurk in the principality. "A sunny place for shady people." is an old description of the town.

Also love the "boats" that are penned in the little marinas there. More like frigates or destroyers to us mere peasants.


----------



## Aquarius

Smalls stadiums in spainunder 20.000

Lasesarre in Barakaldo 8.000 


























La Balestera in Palencia 8.100


























Mini Estadi in Barcelona 16.500 Fc Barcelona B










Estadio Mediterraneo in almeria 20.000, Mediterranean Games 2005


----------



## lpioe

Le Stade de la Maladière in Neuchâtel, Switzerland.
Opened last sunday. Cap 12'000.










Pics from Groundhopping.de


----------



## kokpit

FK Teplice in Czechia, cap 18 221








.







.







.


----------



## kokpit

FC Slovan Liberec, cap 9900








.


----------



## kokpit

1. FC Slovácko, cap 8,121








.


----------



## kokpit

New Slavia Stadium in Prague, cap. 21,000, currently u/c
http://www.stadioneden.cz/webmagazine/pictures.asp?idk=286








.


----------



## Wengisco

The plans for the expantion of brann stadion in bergen
Capacity: 20 000 or 23 000( not decided yet)


----------



## cinosanap

I'd hate to be under these floodlights!!


----------



## Wengisco

Here are some more of my favorite stadiums
Paragon arena( 15 000) finished 2007









Liberty stadium (20 300)









And Sør arena (14 000) is to be finnished mars/ april 2007


----------



## matherto

didn't realise Neuchatel's stadium has been completed


----------



## Carter

Willem II stadion Tilburg, Cap. 14.700 (a blue print for many other dutch stadiums.


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Rat Verlegh Stadion
Home of NAC Breda
16.607

































My Favorite:master:


----------



## absave

ghgfhfgh


----------



## skaP187

Aquarius said:


> Smalls stadiums in spainunder 20.000
> 
> Lasesarre in Barakaldo 8.000


Is this one real??? I get a LEGO feeling of it! Like it though truely original!


----------



## Zorba

*Favorite Stadium -20,000?*

For me, 

*DSB Stadium*, AZ Alkmaar(Netherlands) - 16,000



















:cheers:


----------



## en1044

Im not sure this belongs here...


----------



## Zorba

^^
Why not?


----------



## en1044

It didnt belong in the Completed section


----------



## JYDA

Norway has some fantastic small stadiums. My favorite has to be Molde's stadium. Great for only 11,000 seats.


----------



## HoldenV8

Hindmarsh Stadium here in my hometown of Adelaide. Capacity of 16,500


----------



## Turnovec

*Lazur Stadium*(18 037) in Burgas, Bulgaria. 

Home of FC "Chernomorets" Burgas











































































:cheers:


----------



## JPS30

Finnair stadium in Helsinki Finland, capacity 10 770


----------



## weava

Plaster Field: 16,600(springfield, MO)

















Hammons Field 7,500 seats plus 2,000 general admission (springfield, MO)


----------



## woaosingapore

Jalan Besar Stadium. Singapore. 6000 cap.


----------



## plasticterminator

I wonder what the cut of point is when a sports field becomes a sports ground and a sports ground then becomes a stadium? A small stadium becomes a big stadium and a big stadium becomes a legend?


----------



## ivan_ri

how about this one? carved into the rock :nuts:

Kantrida stadium, Rijeka, Croatia 
capacity ~10.000


----------



## PaulFCB

Dinamo Bucharest stadium: ~15.000 even though it sucks it's by far my favorite >20.000 the place I like to go each time to support my team .

The stadium is also the oldest here in Bucharest ( that still exists ) built in the 50's during the communist regime.
Here is a picture from the communist years.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo

C.D.Tenerife, Stadium; Heliodoro Rodríguez López, Tenerife, Canary Islands.
22.000 aprox.
[URL="[/URL]
[URL="[/URL]
[URL="[/URL]
[URL="[/URL]
[URL="[/URL]

:cheers:


----------



## JerseyJoy

*Beautiful Small Stadium (-5000)*

Name: Izo Arena
Club: ZKS Izolator Boguchwała
Cap: 1 000























































photo: www.zksizolator.eu


----------



## antigoon99

I love those small stadiums..they always a special atmosphere, much more cosy than those big stadiums, although they are also nice...


----------



## ReiAyanami

How much smaller capacities will it get? I say we make a 25k to 35k stadium thread, where we can truly see many interesting and beautiful designs.


----------



## michal_OMB

*Stadium Unia Swarzędz, Poland*


----------



## michal_OMB

*Stadium in Słupsk, Poland*


----------



## michal_OMB

*Stadium Znicz Pruszków, Poland*


----------



## Nordmannen

Stadium: Fosshaugane Campus
Place: Sogndal, Norway
Club: Sogndal (Second level)
Capacity: 4000


----------



## michal_OMB

*Stadium in Toruń, Poland*


----------



## Sawovsky

Mistake, didn't saw limitation of 5ooo :nuts:


----------



## trmather

I like the Norwegian one there.


----------



## Zeno2

DSB stadium Alkmaar Holland (17.000). This stadium, close to perfection, stands head and shoulders above the rest of it's contenders.


----------



## eMKay

My favorite? This one, spent a lot of time in section 207...


----------



## MicroX

Carlos_"U" said:


> Estadio Max A*ug*ustin in Perú (25,000 seats)


≈17,000

Do not misspell this stadium's name; it pisses me off.


----------



## seaphorm

yes i'm slightly patriotic... but i think there's been one too many football stadiums in here... 

i have a soft spot for wellington's basin reserve... with a capacity of 11,000... grassy banks... well within walking distance of a couple of excellent alcohol stores if you dont like stadium prices... (remember test cricket goes on all day for 5 days) has hosted test cricket for more than 80 years. this is a classic cricket ground in the old english county sense. 

cricket grounds tend to grow organically over decades... given the nature of the game which until recently was played at a sedate pace over days on end, many of the best stadiums are designed as places to take the family for a picnic as much as for watching the sport itself. of course this is changing - and 20 twenty cricket has turned the sport into a 3 hour bash for cash... and new cricket arenas are purpose built and cater to huge crowds (see the MCG or eden gardens).. but the classic grounds have their own charm which can't be matched by the bigger stadiums. 

on those rare wellington days where it gets into the high 20s... you dont want to be anywhere else but sitting on the grass bank, watching new zealand lose to any of the host of better teams around.. drinking your sorrows away while cheering at that rare breed of streaker who clears security.. and the field.. and runs up the road...


----------



## Nikom

*Cidade de Barcelos Stadium, Barcelos, Portugal - 12 504 *


----------



## Red85

Nikom said:


> *Cidade de Barcelos Stadium, Barcelos, Portugal - 12 504 *
> 
> (Pics)


COOL! I wish we had that instead of those stadiums like De Goffert, Willem II stadion, Polman stadion, Ado stadion or Het Kasteel. 

another cool one:

De Vijverberg in Doetinchem, cap 12.000


----------



## ØlandDK

A new one from Denmark that is worth mentioning:

Blue Water Arena (Esbjerg) - 18.000 (11.451 seats)


----------



## robert79

*Sports park Stožice Ljubljana*

The football stadium in Stožice will accommodate 16.038 spectators. stadium should be open in july 2010.



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=702030


----------



## MeerkatCity

*SOME FROM SCOTLAND*

Scotland has a lot of fairly modern football stadium under 20,000. Absolutely none of them are architecturally pleasing but hears some of them anyway...









ALMONDVALE, LIVINGSTON, SCOTLAND - 10,000









EASTER ROAD, EDINBURGH, SCOTLAND - 18,000









TYNECASTLE, EDINBURGH, SCOTLAND - 18,000









FIRHILL, GLASGOW, SCOTLAND - 11,000









FALKIRK STADIUM, FALKIRK, SCOTLAND - 9,000









EAST END PARK, DUNFERMLINE, SCOTLAND - 13,000









BROADWOOD, CUMBERNAULD, SCOTLAND - 8,000









MCDAIRMID PARK, PERTH, SCOTLAND - 10,000









NEW BROOMFIELD, AIRDRIE, SCOTLAND - 10,000









ST.MIRREN PARK, PAISLEY, SCOTLAND - 8,000









RUGBY PARK, KILMARNOCK, SCOTLAND - 18,000









TANNADICE, DUNDEE, SCOTLAND - 17,000









CAPPIELOW, GREENOCK, SCOTLAND - 11,000









CALEDONIAN STADIUM, INVERNESS, SCOTLAND - 7,000









FIR PARK, MOTHERWELL, SCOTLAND - 14,000









STRATHCLYDE HOMES STADIUM, DUMBARTON, SCOTLAND - 2,000


----------



## ØlandDK

Like most of the Scottish ones. The location of the one in Dumbaraton looks nice.


----------



## skyperu34

Very nice stadiums ! Small but beautiful ones...


----------



## Elvenking

Two 15k stadiums from Poland - they're UC, but very advanced works, both will be finished in autumn, this year

Cracovia stadium in Cracow


Modgar said:


> Wersja Bez hali która powstanie w II etapie


And Arka Gdynia stadium in Gdynia



















They'll be quite good looking.


----------



## Rehests

Ukraine. Ivano-Frankivsk. Cap.20 000 .


----------



## Scba

Cool concept, but how good will it look without all the uh, rainbow lights?


----------



## GrimFadango

It may look quite similar to Municipal Stadium in Bydgoszcz - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=644256.


----------



## Slam321

Stade des Alpes
20.000 seats
Grenoble
















Stade Grimonprez Jorris
18.000 seats
Lille
















Stade de l'epopée
12.000 seats
Calais
For a french club in division 5 :nuts:


----------



## acarleial

*Presidente Vargas Stadium*
Fortaleza, Ceará - Brazil
_Closed since Feb 2008_
Cap. 22,000










after renovation (sep 2010) [Cap. 20,000]:


----------



## Cracovia

stade de alpes without a doubt is my favourite


----------



## NvdP

My -20000 favorite in Holland: Parkstad Limburg Stadium 19.000 seats (Kerkrade)


----------



## stressss

if any one can help me put a name to this stadium i was looking at a few years back
i think its in england (not sure), its very small, really modern design, i think it had grass on the roof or something


----------



## bertoolin

Here are three nice stadiums in Slovenia who have 2 milions inhabitants. The stadiums are mainly used for the First Slovenian Football League - SNL.

Ljudski Vrt, Maribor
12,435









Stožice, Ljubljana
16,500
http://img.siol.net/10/110/634073737098628730_stozice.jpg

Arena Petrol, Celje
13,400









SLOVENIA THE SMALLEST NATION ON WORLD CUP 2010


----------



## matthemod

stressss said:


> if any one can help me put a name to this stadium i was looking at a few years back
> i think its in england (not sure), its very small, really modern design, i think it had grass on the roof or something


I'm not certain, but I think you may be referring to Dartford F.C. A Non-league team who have just recently been promoted to the Conference south (6th tier) of the English Football pyramid. It got voted the best design for a new ground the year it was built or something.

http://www.pyramidpassion.co.uk/html/dartford.html


----------



## Archbishop

After reading through these, I feel like the Netherlands has the best tiny stadiums. When I look through these, I'm looking for stadiums that would be acceptable in MLS, and it seems like the Netherlands is loaded with them.


----------



## bajanssen

Since I don't know how to post the pictures on the internet I hope you'll accept the link aswell: http://www.tilbo.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=170


----------



## stressss

matthemod said:


> I'm not certain, but I think you may be referring to Dartford F.C. A Non-league team who have just recently been promoted to the Conference south (6th tier) of the English Football pyramid. It got voted the best design for a new ground the year it was built or something.
> 
> http://www.pyramidpassion.co.uk/html/dartford.html


yes that's exactly the one
thanks
fantastic design!


----------



## Navajita

Spain

Municipal de Chapin - 20.743 (Xerez C.D.) 

















Estadio Nuevo Colombino - 20.000 (Recreativo de Huelva)

















Estadio Mediterráneo - 20.000 (U.D. Almeria)









Estadio El Arcángel - 18.000 (Córdoba C.F.)









Estadio Nuevo Los Cármenes - 16.200 (Granada C.F.)









Estadio Nuevo La Victoria - 12.800 (Real Jaén)


----------



## Navajita

More from Spain

Estadio El Alcoraz - 5.500 (S.D. Huesca)









Estadio Balear - 18.000 (C.A. Baleares)









Estadio Mendizorroza - 19.500 (Deportivo Alavés)

















Estadio El Helmántico - 17.341 (U.D. Salamanca)

















Estadio El Plantío - 16.000 (Burgos C.F.)









Estadio Antonio Amilivia - 13.451 (Cultural Leonesa)


----------



## Navajita

More from Spain

Nuevo Los Pajaritos - 10.000 (C.D. Numancia)

















Estadio La Balastera - 8.100 (C.F. Palencia)


----------



## eagle in sky

Boras Arena


----------



## T74

This is one I like. It has no stands, it has no fancy pavilion

Its based at the old mining town in Tasmania called Queenstown

Its hard to tell from the photo, but the "turf" is actually not turf, its gravel










Capacity is 5000, but how crazy are you to play Aussie Rules on gravel?!?!?


----------



## bostonspider

The University of Richmond is close to completing an expansion of their small (3,000 seat) on-campus soccer stadium into a multi-pupose 8,700 seat football, soccer and track & field stadium. The Spiders will be playing football on-campus for the first time in over 80 years.

Original Soccer Stadium









Construction of stadium



























And now almost completed


----------



## Anubis2051

My Favorite? Mercer County Waterfront Park, home of the Trenton Thunder, Official seating capacity is 6,341-






































And of course, I have to make mention of Doubleday Field, Capacity 9,791-


----------



## Walbanger

^ Was Doubleday Field used in "A League of their own"?


----------



## broncoempire

^^

No most of the scenes for A League of Their Own were filmed at different minor league parks in Indiana, with Wrigley Field making a small cameo as well.


----------



## Commandant

^^ Doubleday was in A League of Their Own at the very end when they are inducted into the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Commandant

Taichung Intercontinental Baseball Stadium (cap. 19,000), Taichung, Taiwan:









Huntington Park (cap. 10,000), Columbus, Ohio:


----------



## Bobby3

Dartford is my favorite stadium full stop.


----------



## STFC-Doffy

matthemod said:


> I'm not certain, but I think you may be referring to Dartford F.C. A Non-league team who have just recently been promoted to the Conference south (6th tier) of the English Football pyramid. It got voted the best design for a new ground the year it was built or something.
> 
> ttp://www.pyramidpassion.co.uk/html/dartford.html


Do you know if the grass has grown on the roof yet? I think it's supposed (or was) going to look like this:


----------



## Commandant

Point Stadium (cap. 7,500), Johnstown, PA:









Suplizio Field (cap. 11,000), Grand Junction, CO:









My favorite:

La Playa Stadium (cap. 10,000), Santa Barbara, CA:


----------



## Commandant

More pics of Point Stadium in Johnstown, PA (from http://www.flickr.com/photos/harry_hunt/):


----------



## NissanGTR

Hearts Fc ( Sco ) stadium , tynecastle with a capacity of 17,420.


----------



## Saym...25

Stadiums of Costa Rica
Alejandro Morera Soto
Liga Deportiva Alajuelense
Capacity: 17895

















Rosabal Cordero
Club Sport Herediano
Capacity: 15000

















Ricardo Saprissa
Deportivo Saprissa
Capacity: 24000


















Estadio Nacional de Costa Rica
Capacity 35000

































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=618566&


----------



## Broccolli

Ljubljana, Stožice stadium (16.038 seats)


----------



## anze

I like it


----------



## masterchivas

Aquarius said:


> ]


LOL that effect looks silly in a stadium as samll as this one lololol


----------



## vendaval

vendaval said:


> El Estadio Metropolitano Ciudad de Itagüi, es un estadio de fútbol, donde el club Itagüí Ditaires juega sus partidos como local en la Categoría Primera B fútbol colombiano. El estadio fue inaugurado en 1994 y tiene capacidad para 12.000 espectadores.


un estadio colombiano

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1295497


----------



## lwa

Tynecastle (top of this page) is probably my favourite, but no point posting that again - and their Edinburgh Rivals also have a cracking ground at Easter Road (although that is 400 seats over the limit here, and there are no decent pics since the 'finished' the redevelopment earlier this season)

So instead I shall post a few gems from the french Top 14:

Stade Aime Giral, Perpignan (approx 17,500)

















Stade Marcel Michelin, Clermont Ferrand (approx 16,000)








http://www.newsauvergne.com/_fichiers/1261818776_stadeweb.jpg[img]

Stade Yves du Manoir, Montpellier (approx 13,000 - not to be confused with Racing Metro's ground of the same name)
[img] http://www.parlonsrugby.com/images/20070312/stade_yves_du_manoir.jpg


----------



## Vace

"Aldo Drosina stadium", Pula, Croatia - app. 9.800









http://www.glasistre.hr/sport/nogomet/vijest/306051

Today, Croatia will host the Czech Republic for the grand opening of the new stadium.


The first stadium, athletic stadium with one stand, was built 1928.










1993. started a reconstruction of the old "City Stadium" with building three new stands










2009. the old west stand was torn down and the construction of the new modern stand started. 

Today, the stadium is finished and looks like this


----------



## Crouchy

22.500 seats (expanded)

Euroborg Stadium, Groningen (Netherlands)


----------



## stevemark

So yes football field. cool!


----------



## dffd.cffc

I'm set with just jamming out to them in my car. Less chance of me making a fool out of myself in a crowd or infront of the band.


----------



## Evil78

Saym...25 said:


> Ricardo Saprissa
> Deportivo Saprissa
> Capacity: 24000
> 
> Estadio Nacional de Costa Rica
> Capacity 35000


^^ I wouldn't call these "small" stadiums...hno:

BTW: That one in Ljubljana is a very nice example. :cheers:


----------



## chibimatty

Commonwealth Hockey Stadium, 
Perth, Western Australia


----------



## Marcel1987

I think the stadium of HNK Rijeka from Croatia is nice, just because of the location. I just don't know how to insert a picture without using a link... hno:


----------



## KingmanIII

chibimatty said:


> Commonwealth Hockey Stadium,
> Perth, Western Australia


reminds me of Tusculum College's field in Tennessee:


----------



## MrYoung

I agree with whats being said about Tynecastle. 

I really like Fredrikstad Stadion in Fredrikstad, Norway. The stadium opened in 2007 with a capacity of 12800. This stadium is unique because the stands are built into old industrial halls. I think the main stand is a bit of a mess, but I love the rest of the stadium!

Check out a huge panorama picture from the away section here. http://www.stadionsiden.com/multimedia/pano02.JPG


----------



## pedrop414

Estadio Lucio Fariña
Location: Quillota, Chile
Capacity: 8,000


----------



## pedrop414

Estadio CAP
Location: Talcahuano, Chile
Capacity: 10,580


----------



## Brigate Rossonere

Marcel1987 said:


> I think the stadium of HNK Rijeka from Croatia is nice, just because of the location. I just don't know how to insert a picture without using a link... hno:


I was just going to mention this one!

Some photos:


----------



## o.S.T.mus.tis.nt.

Great pic of Kantrida


----------



## adeaide

*Changwon (Korea) Orange Park Stadium (20K)*


----------



## ayanamikun

AEL Arena. It has restaurants, cafes, 38 executive suites, with outise vip boxes and the complex even has a movie theater


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Structurally, the 12200 capacity "Rec" in Bath is nothing special at all, but its location makes it about the most pleasureable venue I've been to.

(all pics from the Bath Rugby official site)


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ Lovely!


----------



## Nice Fans

Stadium of RAY, Nice south of France
17.500


----------



## pai nosso

fidalgo said:


> *Custoias Football Club Stadium (5th Division)*
> 
> 
> Arquitect: Guilherme Machado Vaz
> Photos: Leonardo Finotti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attendance: 800



Posted by fidalgo


----------



## Mr_Lud

*Estadio Telmex de Atletismo 8,000*

Location: Zapopan, Jalisco, Mexico
Opened: October 2011
Surface: Artificial Turf
Construction cost: $28 million U.S. Dollars
Capacity: 8,000


----------



## Mr_Lud

*Estadio Olímpico de la BUAP 20,700*

Location: Puebla, Puebla
Expanded: Jahuary 13 2012
Surface: Grass
Capacity: 20,700 (as of January 2012)


----------



## Mr_Lud

*Estadio del Bicentenario (Tepic) 20,700*

Location: Tepic, Mexico
Opened: September 2010
Construction cost: $26 million US
Capacity: 20,700 (football)


----------



## master_klon

I presume you live in Mexico :lol: 

The last two are interesting in some respects, but not great stadiums. Your entitled to your own opinion though.


----------



## Vandoren

The last two are good examples how stadiums shouldn't be build.




Mr_Lud said:


> *Estadio Olímpico de la BUAP 20,700*


The roof in both cases just for decoration.


----------



## elieen2ranndy

Man this is a funny one haha, is it real? Is it located on a place where the wind is always very strong? Yep this is a one time only for sure!


----------



## master_klon

Vandoren said:


> The last two are good examples how stadiums shouldn't be build. The roof in both cases just for decoration.


It's Mexico. Their main problem is the sun, not rain.


----------



## DBadger

New Meadow, Shrewsbury Town FC (tier 4).

Capacity 9875.

Image source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Meadow


----------



## 0657

Mr_Lud said:


> *Estadio Telmex de Atletismo 8,000*
> 
> Location: Zapopan, Jalisco, Mexico
> Opened: October 2011
> Surface: Artificial Turf
> Construction cost: $28 million U.S. Dollars
> Capacity: 8,000



A track & field stadium with a plastic pitch? I though only Norway did stupid shit like that... Must say it looks natural though, from the pitctures...


----------



## Vandoren

master_klon said:


> It's Mexico. Their main problem is the sun, not rain.


Even against the sun roof like this one is useless.


----------



## Mr_Lud

Vandoren said:


> Even against the sun roof like this one is useless.


Shaped the crater of volcano


----------



## seyedelyad

..


----------



## Virtuos

How do you like this one ? 

City: Vejle (Denmark)
Name: Vejle Stadion
Capacity: 10.418




























More pictures at; http://www.europlan-online.de/jokri-park/verein/2011


----------



## Luigi742

*WACA Ground*

*WACA Ground*

Although it's official capacity is 24,000, I have no idea how they'd fit that many in. The capacity is more like 18,000.


----------



## seyedelyad

imam reza stadium in tehran, iran (capacity of 12,000).... probably the cleanest and most modern stadium in iran, too bad it is only used for youth teams


----------



## joezierer

Virtuos said:


> How do you like this one ?
> 
> City: Vejle (Denmark)
> Name: Vejle Stadion
> Capacity: 10.418


That's a really nice stadium.


----------



## master_klon

^^ Denmark has a few nice stadiums under 20k. Here's another:

City: Esbjerg, Denmark
Name: Blue Water Arena (formerly Esbjerg Stadion)
Capacity: 18.000 of which 11.451 are seated



















From the lower level suites -


----------



## Bobby3

seyedelyad said:


> imam reza stadium in tehran, iran (capacity of 12,000).... probably the cleanest and most modern stadium in iran, too bad it is only used for youth teams


That is a shame, I bet a lot of pro teams would love to play in a stadium that nice.


----------



## Luigi742

Bobby3 said:


> That is a shame, I bet a lot of pro teams would love to play in a stadium that nice.


it is a shame. All the iranian stadiums i see all seem to be big ugly concrete things with running tracks.


----------



## DimitriB

seyedelyad said:


> imam reza stadium in tehran, iran (capacity of 12,000).... probably the cleanest and most modern stadium in iran, too bad it is only used for youth teams


Maybe sad it isn't used by any team other than youth teams.
But on the other hand, it's good that youth team get some good modern accomodations to sport. It can only make players better


----------



## Bobby3

I'm watching the women's college lacrosse final, Stony Brook's stadium is similar to the one posted above: http://www.goseawolves.org/trads/ston-facilities.html It's a nice little stadium.


----------



## bongo-anders

May i present to you the smallest stadium in next years UEFA champions League with 9.800 seats and standing room for 300 people.

................. Farum Park :cheers:


The stadium is located in the northern Copenhagen suburb Farum and is home to the danish champions FC Nordsjælland.


----------



## rantanamo

I guess this has to be posted here since the high school stadiums thread was closed

Allen ISD Stadium










http://bit.ly/LUtqIJ










just a great facility all around


----------



## Darloeye

^^^^ Yeah that does look a great little stadium. Shame the high school thread had to close down.


----------



## Bobby3

Most colleges would be over the moon with that.


----------



## Benn

^^ Well D-II and some FCS schools, but not the big boys. Does look thoroughly over the top for a high school though, nicer than FC Dallas' digs as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## luts7777

*LIVESTRONG Sporting Park home of Sporting KC of mls capacity 18,467*

LIVE*STRONG *Sporting Park was selected as Venue of the Year for the world’s best stadium, arena or sports venue – from the small club to the mega-capacity national sports facilities. The $200+ million venue was up against competition from four different continents.


----------



## Scba

Venue of the Year by who?


----------



## Laurence2011

that actually really looks like an english stadium or something, real nice


----------



## Luigi742

Laurence2011 said:


> that actually really looks like an english stadium or something, real nice


There's a lot of really great soccer stadiums coming out of the US at the moment, it's a great thing that the MLS is really starting to take off.

Red Bull Arena and the new stadium in Houston are great examples, as is Livestrong Sporting Park


----------



## B890bT

luts7777 said:


> LIVE*STRONG *Sporting Park was selected as Venue of the Year for the world’s best stadium, arena or sports venue –


 It didn't take all the awards though, most of the spoils were shared with Brighton's new AMEX stadium 

















under expansion to 30 000 but currently at around 22000


----------



## joxxrgelr

*Victoria Stadium / 25,000 /* Aguascalientes México


----------



## bongo-anders

Nice stadium but the thread Is only for stadiums under 20.000 in capacity.


----------



## joxxrgelr

I know, but since I read the hole thread, and saw lots of 20+ stadiums I didnt think it would be a problem with show this staiudm wich is only 5k more... 



Patrick said:


> Let's see what we got in Germany
> 
> BayArena Leverkusen - 22.500





Carlos_"U" said:


> Estadio Max Austin in Perú (25,000 seats)





||-GOB-|| said:


> http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=422803 - Salford (22,000)





Martuh said:


> FC Utrecht - Nieuw Galgenwaard (24,000 seats)





yure323 said:


> Future stadium of DC United ( 24.000 ), I know it's more than 20k, but not by much





kokpit said:


> New Slavia Stadium in Prague, cap. 21,000, currently u/c





CiudadanoDelMundo said:


> C.D.Tenerife, Stadium; Heliodoro Rodríguez López, Tenerife, Canary Islands.
> 22.000 aprox.





acarleial said:


> *Presidente Vargas Stadium*
> Fortaleza, Ceará - Brazil
> _Closed since Feb 2008_
> Cap. 22,000


----------



## adeaide

*Szusza Ferenc Stadion (Budapest , Hungary)*


----------



## Xtremizta

beautiful


----------



## seyedelyad

Luigi742 said:


> it is a shame. All the iranian stadiums i see all seem to be big ugly concrete things with running tracks.


thats because most of these stadiums was built before the revolution, and were considered world class (azadi stadium 100,000)... and now the stadiums that the islamic republic build, have 1km long track around the field:bash:... but slowly Iran Pro League teams are starting to get it right, some team is building the Iran Pro Leagues "first square stadium"


----------



## JYDA

Austrian 2nd division club St. Polten has a nice new 8000 seater.


----------



## El Sampi

Aca dejo algunos de Uruguay mi pais:
Estadio Jardines del Hipòdromo (18.000)















Estadio Luis Franzini (18000)















Estadio Juan Antonio Lavalleja (6000)


----------



## andretanure

*Arena do Jacaré (18.850) - Sete Lagoas, Brazil
*
Constructed in 2006 and it was being used by Belo Horizonte teams (Cruzeiro, Atlético and América) while Mineirão is being renovated and Independência was not ready yet.


----------



## andretanure

*Estádio Urbano Caldeira, known as "Vila Belmiro" (16.798) - Santos, Brazil*




























In the 60's










Pelé's last game playing for Santos at Vila Belmiro


----------



## andretanure

JYDA said:


> Austrian 2nd division club St. Polten has a nice new 8000 seater.


:rock: :drunk: awesome stadium! looks comfortable


----------



## SVB28

Livestrong Sporting Park


----------



## micknolan-srfc

Its nothing special but I love Tallaght Stadium (considering my team plays there its not hard to figure why.)

The only thing its missing is stands behind each goal. Aprox Capacity is 6000.

Main West Stand 3100

East Stand 2900


----------



## master_klon

Stade Saputo in Montreal, Canada (cap. 20,521)


----------



## master_klon

Jeld-Wen Field in Portland, USA (operational cap. 20,438)


----------



## Werkself

andretanure said:


> *Estádio Urbano Caldeira, known as "Vila Belmiro" (16.798) - Santos, Brazil*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 60's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelé's last game playing for Santos at Vila Belmiro


Some kind of reason I really like stadias like this, more than all those "modern" ones. There is something in the layout that really makes them look familiar and overcrowded. Other ones are the old Tivoli in Aachen, the Charilaou of FC Aris or some South American.

I think its the tight seating, the lack of maintenance ports, the hard curves in the corners and the closeness to the pitch.

More of those!


----------



## Nikom

Jeld-Wen Field is so unique, it looks so great :yes:


----------



## JJG

Nikom said:


> Jeld-Wen Field is so unique, it looks so great :yes:


It used to be a baseball park. That would explain the "unique" shape.


----------



## Don Q

*Hiram Bithorn Stadium, San Juan, Puerto Rico 18,000 seats*


Hiram Bithorn Stadium por r0Lo, en Flickr


Hiram Bithorn Stadium por papahazama, en Flickr


Hiram Bithorn Stadium in San Juan por danielle036, en Flickr


Estadio Hiram Bithorn por Revista Latitudes, en Flickr


Hiram Bithorn baseball Stadium. San Juan, PR por Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr


IMG_2408 por christopher_jensen_esq, en Flickr


Puerto Rico Baseball Resumes por multimediaimpre, en Flickr


----------



## Don Q

*Hiram Bithorn 1965*


Hiram Bithorn Stadium 1965 por multimediaimpre, en Flickr


----------



## El Sampi

Estadio Campus de Maldonado (22000)


----------



## dinamo_zagreb

*Bilino Polje* stadium, *Zenica*, BiH

Stadium used by local team Čelik (translated Steel - Zenica's main trademark ) and national football team.










West 6,871
East 1,757
South 2,340
North 2,001
VIP 463
Box press 200
-------------------
TOTAL CAPACITY *13,632*


----------



## netgear67

^^

It would be nice without fotoshop.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb

:lol::lol: I've put wrong picture, people are talking about upgrade so photoshoped pictures are coming out like crazy...

Here it is.


----------



## Giorgio

AEL FC Arena, Greece


----------



## weava

Giorgio said:


> AEL FC Arena, Greece


that wall looks like a prison with the skinny windows


----------



## Don Q

*Isidoro García Stadium, Mayaguez, Puerto Rico 10,500 seats*


2011-02-Mayaguez-Serie Caribe-F22 por vm_gonzalez, en Flickr


2011-02-Mayaguez-Serie Caribe-F18 por vm_gonzalez, en Flickr


2011-02-Mayaguez-Serie Caribe-F11 por vm_gonzalez, en Flickr


2011-02-Mayaguez-Serie Caribe-F07 por vm_gonzalez, en Flickr


2011-02-Mayaguez-Serie Caribe-F04 por vm_gonzalez, en Flickr


2011-02-Mayaguez-Serie Caribe-F01 por vm_gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## Don Q

*More pics...*



Jaykar said:


> ssc world stadiums


some more



Jaykar said:


> Ricardo David Jusino


none of the pictures are mine...


----------



## Don Q

*Roberto Clemente Stadium, Carolina, Puerto Rico 12,500 seats*



alexis91 said:


> *Estadio Roberto Clemente Walker*, Carolina
> *Capacidad: 12,500*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24654496


 None of the pictures are mine...


----------



## Don Q

*Stadium for the 2010 Central American & Caribbean Games, Mayaguez, Puerto Rico. Capacity: 15,000*



Jaykar said:


> _Vista aerea Parque Isidoro Garcia y Estadio Centroamericano_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Vista aerea Parque Isidoro Garcia y Estadio Centroamericano_





Jaykar said:


>


None of the pictures are mine...


----------



## Mr_Lud

Marte R. Gomez Stadium
Ciudad Victoria, México.
cap. 17,000
est. 19/10/1939


----------



## Matze20111984

Audi Sportpark
Inglstadt, Germany
cap: 15.445
opened: 24. July 2010


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Matze20111984 said:


> Audi Sportpark
> Inglstadt, Germany
> cap: 15.445
> opened: 24. July 2010


love it !


----------



## alex_lg

^^
This stadium reminds me of one that is in my country:

Estadio Bicentenario Municipal Nelson Oyarzun
Location: Chillan, Chile
Capacity: 12000
Open: 1961 (opening)
November 2, 2008 (reopening)










*Other stadiums of my country:*

CAP Stadium
Location: Talcahuano, Chile
Capacity: 10500
Opened: September, 2009









Lucio Fariña Fernández Stadium
Location: Quillota, Chile
Capacity: 7500
Opened: September, 2010










Estadio Chinquihue
Location: Puerto Montt, Chile
Capacity 5000 (is expanding to 10,000 seats)
Opened: 1982
Renovated: 2010
Inauguration of the extension: March, 2013


----------



## Fabri88

Viborg (Denmark) - 9.566


----------



## seyedelyad

Marianj Stadium- 7,000
Hamedan, Iran


----------



## seyedelyad

Gostaresh Foolad Private Stadium - 12,000
Tabriz, Iran


----------



## bozenBDJ

_*17th May Stadium, Banjarmasin, South Kalimantan/Borneo, Indonesia.*_ - *Capacity*: +/- 15.000 Spectators/Visitors.



mtsbjm1 said:


> Stadion 17 Mei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^  Atapnya ada yg hilang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ busnya tim Barito Putera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Tribun Samping + Tribun Tengah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ hno:hno:hno: buruk banget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Woy........Barito Putera lagi latihan :lol::banana:
> 
> :cheers2:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Giorgio said:


> AEL FC Arena, Greece


+ 1

on his category it's a very nice stadion, couple more pics from stadia.gr:


----------



## KOSTYK

Petrolul Ploiesti Stadium (2011) 14.350 seats 
Construction price: ~17 mil euro

IMG_44722 by KOSTYK2012, on Flickr

Ilie_oana_4_b0871d049d by KOSTYK2012, on Flickr

stadion_petrolul by KOSTYK2012, on Flickr


----------



## arm0R

nice stadium, but 17mil euro its too much for that... i think>.<


----------



## adeaide

*Ulsan (Korea) , nearly 20K*


----------



## irani1378

Shahid Kazemi Stadium (15,000) - Tehran, Iran


----------



## rafaelkafka

BocadilloGrande said:


> Aker Stadion (11,167) in Molde, Norway. A really nice stadium in a great location.


Really love Mölde with all my soul and the beautiful Aker Stadion is set a treasury!


----------



## west_philly

^^^^ Was just about to post this stadium when i saw this thread but you beat me to it. I absolutely love this little stadium. Nice backdrop too


----------



## Dtk Pendem

Anybody know this stadium?


----------



## NavyBlue

^^ sercan posted you a link in the other thread

It's a render for a future upgrade of the existing Sydney Football Stadium

It also seats around 45,000 and doesn't fit in this thread


----------



## renshapratama

Dtk Pendem said:


> Anybody know this stadium?


Is Arema will be built this stadium? 
:banana: nice to hear that, but i think this can't be included in this thread


----------



## Maartendev

Sparta Stadion in Rotterdam 11.000 (nicknamed "The Castle")


----------



## isaidso

Name: TD Waterhouse Stadium
Location: London, Ontario, CANADA
Capacity: 16,000
Sport: Canadian football
Home team: The University of Western Ontario Mustangs










Courtesy of wpmedia


----------



## Xicano

Aggie Stadium Davis, Ca sits a little over 10,000 I like the grass sitting sections at the ends of the field.


----------



## SJAnfield

Xicano said:


> Aggie Stadium Davis, Ca sits a little over 10,000 I like the grass sitting sections at the ends of the field.


Worst stadium ever! 

(Sac State grad logic )


----------



## Xicano

Palacio De Deportes Mexico City aprox 20,000 a throwback


----------



## Xicano

SJAnfield said:


> Worst stadium ever!
> 
> (Sac State grad logic )


:nuts: hahaha


----------



## Xicano

Jed wen field in portland


----------



## nillie

*Ghelamco Arena - Gent (BE)*

The Ghelamco Arena in Gent (Belgium). - 20k. capacity
By far the most modern and comfortable football venue in Belgium. 

foto’s by Stefaan Vandeputte


----------



## KingmanIII

^^ that's rather damn classy for a 20k seater


----------



## MrYoung

nillie said:


> The Ghelamco Arena in Gent (Belgium). - 20k. capacity
> By far the most modern and comfortable football venue in Belgium.


Wow I never knew about this stadium, what a surprise! Not a great fan of the roof being so high above the seats, or the huge wall between the pitch and the seats, but its still a very nice stadium and definately worthy of being posted in this thread.


----------



## nillie

Part of why the roof was designed so high above the stands, and why there is a space between the pitch and the stands, was to leave room for expansion to a 40k stadium, should BE/NL have won the world cup bid. 

The stadium could still be expanded in the future, by filling up the space between the stands and the pitch with a few additional rows. This will depend on the results of the team and attendance rates off course.

Also, there is a heating system integrated in the roof, so the spectators dont get cold in the winter. Maybe this has also something to do with it.


----------



## Laurence2011

Love stadia designed like this, simple expansion, future proof


----------



## marlonreis

*arena da fonte luminosa*

Araraquara, SP, Brasil
Mandante ;Ferroviária
Capacidade	20.950


----------



## nillie

*Cristal Arena - Genk (BE)*

Another stadium in Belgium, located in the city of Genk. It seats 21.500 in UEFA configuration, but the railed seats behind the goals can be converted to standing places, raising the capacity to about 25K. Basic design, nothing special.


----------



## nicko_viteh

That stadiums are beautiful... but... "Favorite Small Stadium *(- 20,000)*"


----------



## nillie

Technically, Ghelamco arena is 19.999 capacity, so it fits here . But you are right about the second one, got -20k mixed up with -30k. sorry


----------



## renshapratama

noy any update?


----------



## MainaTown

"Hristo Botev" (FC Botev Plovdiv) stadium 18,878 seats; category 4+ 

Under construction - Opening: April 2015
(skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1501014)


----------



## plmn

I'm partial to my local stadium, the 19,000 seat Fargodome in Fargo, North Dakota. It was built in 1992 and doesn't look like anything special...but the versatility and atmosphere is. 

Home of the NCAA Division I FCS North Dakota State University Bison, 11 time national champions. Named one of the top 50 stadiums in all of US college football and one of the top 25 for tailgating. 




























A few quick videos of the atmosphere:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIqTcbDq088

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8WMKaoT8do

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p16RiBi0Jgc

It hosts basketball from time to time, as well as other smaller events in the 10,000 seat configuration.










Some unique things it hosts include the ASICS/Vaughan Junior & Cadet Nationals, which is billed as the world's largest wrestling event and the Fargo Marathon, which finishes inside. In 2009 during historic flooding it served as "Sandbag Central" to make sandbags when it was too cold to make them outdoors, playing a major role in saving the city. It has hosted snowmobile races and ice skating. It has a theatre configuration for Broadway type acts. It's not ideal for that, but it at least draws the acts to town. Many of the biggest music acts have made stops here. It has been a major entertainment asset for the entire region.

For those that don't like indoor football stadiums, this is why they are built:

1986 NDSU vs Augustana


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ it's actually very nice!


----------



## felipesantiago

Chinquihue Stadium, Puerto Montt, Chile (cap. 10000)









by: Felipe Díaz Contardo / Fotoarq









by: Diego Rosas









by: http://www.cfa.cl/equipamiento/estadio-chinquihue-2









by: http://www.cfa.cl/equipamiento/estadio-chinquihue-2









by: http://www.cfa.cl/equipamiento/estadio-chinquihue-2


----------



## manies_flip

^^ nice stadium!


----------



## Avangard-55

WFlnsider said:


> Opening:



This one is the best under 20k in my opinion.


----------



## tom77

*Nagyerdei Stadion - Great Forest Stadium*

Location: Debrecen, Hungary
Capacity: 20.340
UEFA Category: 4
Construction time: 29.01.2013. - 30.04.2014. (15 month)
Opening ceremony: May 1, 2014.
First match: Debreceni VSC - Újpest FC 3:1, May 10, 2014. (Hungarian first league)


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

plmn said:


> I'm partial to my local stadium, the 19,000 seat Fargodome in Fargo, North Dakota. It was built in 1992 and doesn't look like anything special...but the versatility and atmosphere is.
> 
> Home of the NCAA Division I FCS North Dakota State University Bison, 11 time national champions. Named one of the top 50 stadiums in all of US college football and one of the top 25 for tailgating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick video of the atmosphere:
> 
> 
> 1986 NDSU vs Augustana


actually, i think this is one of the nicest stadiums of america ! looks very focused, clean cut and sleek , unlike many of the other american football stadiums that are (in my opinion) too cluttered and have a bit of an amusement park feel
this however is very focused and feels dense 

i really enjoyed this ! :cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de

*ANTALYA - Mardan Stadı (7,428)*



maddox said:


> *Mardan Sport Complex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smugmug.com












https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Panoramio_-_V&A_Dudush_-_Mardan_Sports_Complex.jpg


----------



## CSKA_Bulgaria

Estadio Francisco Sánchez Rumoroso
Location:Coquimbo,Chile
Capacity: 18.750


----------



## mckeenan

plmn said:


> I'm partial to my local stadium, the 19,000 seat Fargodome in Fargo, North Dakota. It was built in 1992 and doesn't look like anything special...but the versatility and atmosphere is.


Great ambience! It looks pretty decent. IMO, that kind of arenas (around 20K and roofed, are the best for live shows and concerts). Perfect size.


----------



## Bobby3

felipesantiago said:


> Chinquihue Stadium, Puerto Montt, Chile (cap. 10000)


Wow!


----------



## Marceta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdQ-rwBqvyg


----------



## Culiat

Xicano said:


> Aggie Stadium Davis, Ca sits a little over 10,000 I like the grass sitting sections at the ends of the field.


I was just thinking about posting this.
Nice to see a fellow Aggie in here


----------



## acy

New Kantrida stadium,reconstruction planed for January 2015 until mid of 2016.Capacity : approx. 14600 seats. Costs: approx. 25 mil EUR

Present state










After reconstruction


















































































































































































More info at: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664220
http://www.stadionkantrida.hr/stadion-kantrida/


----------



## jock in da pool

*pittodrie Aberdeen FC*

Forgive me a shade over 20k at 22,199 COYR​ Pittodrie by Calum Riddell, on FlickrAerial Picture of Aberdeen football Clubs Stadium - Pittodrie by bestviewedfromabove.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jock in da pool

*Easter Road Edinburgh 20,421*

Hibernian vs Hamilton by sibbald011, on FlickEaster Road Stadium by IdlersArtwork, on Flickr


----------



## jock in da pool

*Borough Briggs Elgin City FC 3,927*

Elgin City FC by Teardust, on Flickr


----------



## thiago uchoa

Brazil




Rio Branco - Acre
















Arena da Floresta
































Estadio O Florestão


----------



## thiago uchoa

Maringá




Estádio Regional Willie Davids


----------



## aquamaroon

My personal favorite is the MLS stadium Children's Mercy Park in Kansas City, KS (18,467 seating for soccer):


----------



## Maartendev

My favourite club's stadium holds approx 11.000

*Sparta Rotterdam Stadium (Nicknamed "The Castle")*






























And this is the old stadium before the reconstruction, more or less English style :cheers:
The players had to walk through the retractable tunnels to enter the pitch. Such a shame that they tore that down.


----------



## Master011

Smallest stadiums of Top 5 Leagues 2018-2019
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDOBDxH3WRw


----------



## Archbishop

Maartendev said:


> My favourite club's stadium holds approx 11.000
> 
> *Sparta Rotterdam Stadium (Nicknamed "The Castle")*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the old stadium before the reconstruction, more or less English style :cheers:
> The players had to walk through the retractable tunnels to enter the pitch. Such a shame that they tore that down.


I remember taking the train through Rotterdam and seeing this beautiful stadium from the outside. It really caught my eye.


----------

